

I Love my iPhone, I Hate my iPhone - cschanck
http://designbygravity.wordpress.com/2009/07/26/i-love-my-iphone-i-hate-my-iphone-1/

======
jsz0
"How do you build a consumer device with great multimedia features and high
speed data network access and not give it a battery which will last a full
day, at near constant usage."

Because it's impossible without making it 3 inches thick? And no one wants a 3
inch thick phone. It's a limitation of battery technology and practical design
considerations. There are some SmartPhoness with less features, smaller
screens, slower processors, less software to use, etc that will surely get you
better battery life. Is it a trade off you're willing to make to avoid
charging your phone once a day? You're not going to find a phone that lets you
stream music for 12-16 hours a day. It's impossible.

